
Google Bans Bail Bond Ads, Invites Regulation - mhb
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2018/05/google-bans-bail-bond-ads.html#comments
======
Nokinside
I agree with Tabarrok that Google made this decision using wrong reasoning.

I don't see the value in asking companies to voluntary refraining from doing
something they don't want to do when discussing politics. Only relevant
question is if Google sees some ways of using political power worth of the
cost or not. Signaling may be valuable for the corporate culture or
individuals running the company than the possibility of regulation.

People should have more self restraint and behave better but they don't.
Companies should act more responsible and refrain from using all the power
they have. But that's not going to happen.

Large companies and rich individuals have disproportional amount of de facto
political power and they should be expected to use it to the maximum extent.
If that is not acceptable, regulation is the only way.

